# Jacob Sheep-6 month update on our sheepies!



## Southern by choice

I will be looking at some Jacob sheep this weekend.   They are <6month old lambs. Ewe/Rams - These would be our first sheep, they are not real tame but will come to the feed bucket etc. 

I have never minded horns, our goats all have horns but I've never had sheep and know they are very different from goats. I'm thinking of a Ewe and possibly getting a ram and having him wethered. The person who owns them said we might noy want to wether a ram, that we should  think about whether we are going to want to breed the ewe. Can I keep a ram in with the ewe? Are rams mean just in mating season or all the rime. Our Goat Bucks are never mean ever.  For those especially that have jacobs, but sheepies in general, what advice can you give me?

My goats do not have parasite issues and I am concerned about the sheep, they seem to have a lot of stuff that goes wrong, especially when being moved to a new home. Advice for that as well would be nice.

Can you tell I'm a bit nervous???   Sheep seem hard keepers to me, I'll stop rambling and let you all pour out your opinions/advice.
BTW- This isn't a sheep/goat thing...one being better than the other, I'm just not versed on sheep. 

I met the owner at the Fiber Production Workshop I attended, the producers there were awesome!!!


----------



## Shelly May

I only raise Hair sheep, not jacob but wool sheep breeds have more parasite issue's then hair sheep,
but there are quality breeders out there that have good stock, First check the one's you like, what I 
mean is to check their eye's to see if they are dark pink or red, if they are lite pink or white, they will 
probable be risky as to good parasite resistence, or well taken care of. Now you know that they have 
to be scheared at least once a year. The rams can be just as calm as your goats, alot has to do with 
how you raise them, since he is still young get in the pen with him alot and if he walks away from you 
a good sign that he is not aggressive as far as being in pen with the ewe same results should happen,
do this all the time as he is young now. build his confidence that you are not their to harm him, if you 
feel you need to pet him, always do this under the chin, When you pet a ram on the top of his head 
this signals fighting instincks. You will not be able to every put the ram and buck goats in the same pen
as they will fight and LOCK horns and someone is going to get hurt, or worse. I am sure you already 
know that. They need feet trimmed about like goats do maybe twice yearly, They need different mineral
as goat mineral has to much copper in it. A lot of people really enjoy the breed. Good luck with your 
choices, hope you get good ones. Send pictures of the ones you get.


----------



## SheepGirl

I have Babydoll Southdown x Montadale crosses, not Jacobs...but hopefully Bridgemoof will chime in with Jacob-specific information 



> I have never minded horns, our goats all have horns but I've never had sheep and know they are very different from goats. I'm thinking of a Ewe and possibly getting a ram and having him wethered. The person who owns them said we might noy want to wether a ram, that we should  think about whether we are going to want to breed the ewe. Can I keep a ram in with the ewe? Are rams mean just in mating season or all the rime. Our Goat Bucks are never mean ever.  For those especially that have jacobs, but sheepies in general, what advice can you give me?


The thing with Jacobs is they can have 2-8 horns (my old neighbor's friend raises Jacobs and he had an 8-horned 7 yr old ram) and they stick straight out. When rams go to ram into you, they come at you from the ground with their face towards the ground so their horns (or lack thereof) hit you. With horns that stick straight out, that may be a problem, so if you get a ram, I would get a 2-horned Jacob ram since his horns will grow around like a normal sheep.

Trust me, you will want to eventually breed your ewe  Lambs are just too darn cute not to have! hahaha but if you can I would get two ewes and a ram. Rams CAN be kept by themselves, though they are happier & less aggressive when they have a buddy. But if they can see the other sheep (or even the goats), they will be okay penned by themselves.

You can keep the ram in with the ewe BUT as long as he's not aggressive towards them. And also I will never have a ram in during late gestation or when the ewes are dropping their lambs. Rams get feed aggressive and when you're feeding the ewes grain in late gestation, the ram will ram into the ewes trying to steal their feed and he may ram them hard enough they have an abortion. Also rams are mean to newborn lambs; some have even been killed. Of course there are always exceptions to the rule. And rams are aggressive year round, you never want to trust one any time of the year. My Hanky panky is a very aggressive breeder won't let the ewes in their shelter when he's in there...well they're actually more scared because he tries to breed them, especially when they have their head buried in the hay feeder and can't see what's going on behind them. But when I'm in there he doesn't go in because he knows I will kick him in the face if he does anything stupid...and he has also learned that when I yell his name with the tone, he walks away. Sometimes I have to shoo him away with my foot (keep in mind my shelter is only 4' tall lol so when I'm in there I'm either hunched over or sitting in the corner haha) but usually that chases him out. 



> My goats do not have parasite issues and I am concerned about the sheep, they seem to have a lot of stuff that goes wrong, especially when being moved to a new home. Advice for that as well would be nice.


Sheep do tend to have parasite issues. However, ask the breeder how often their sheep NEED to be dewormed. My old ewe (she'll be 7 next spring) has never been dewormed. My young ewe Ali needs to be dewormed about once every other year (shhh my neighbor doesn't know ). My lambs (the class of sheep most susceptible to parasites) haven't needed to be dewormed yet (knock on wood), and they've been on pasture most their lives. This is all thanks to my neighbor's selection program for low-maintenance sheep: once a year they are caught and they get sheared, have their hooves trimmed, vaccinated, and are checked for barberpole worm (that's the only worm he would check for). The sheep that needed to be dewormed were treated but they were usually shipped after they weaned their lambs. The sheep were left to die in between yearly checks if they had parasites. In fact, one of my ewes ended up dying in between yearly checks. I was so paranoid I checked over all my sheep and Ali needed to be dewormed so I dewormed her.



> Can you tell I'm a bit nervous???   Sheep seem hard keepers to me, I'll stop rambling and let you all pour out your opinions/advice.


My sheep are veryyyy easy keepers. My sheep and the flock my neighbor had were very healthy sheep, because he let the sick ones die rather than treating them. (I know it sounds morbid, but a long-time commercial shepherd like him who ran hundreds to thousands of ewes has it ingrained in him to let the healthy ones live and the sick ones die.) Me on the other hand, I name the sheep I like, and so I do my best to keep them alive  Though of course it isn't very hard, considering I got my stock from a great flock whose shepherd knew what he was doing. My old ewe has never had any health issues and the only health issue Ali's had is a bacterial infection, and that was when she was a yearling. Katy Perry's never had anything wrong with her, but Lady Gaga's had a bacterial infection that settled in her joints and she also had fly strike when she was an itty bitty baby. If Ali & Lady Gaga were my neighbor's sheep, he would've just let them die or send them to auction to be butchered.

BUT I think you will be fine and I hope you end up getting the sheep you want!  (P.S. don't let straw talk you out of getting them!! lol)

ETA: Don't forget to QUARANTINE your new purchases and hit them with three classes of dewormers so they are as worm-free as possible and then keep them in a dry lot or pen for at least 30 days so they don't drop those worm eggs on your pastures. You don't want your goats to get them! 

Oh and check out my Basic Sheep Care Guide (link in my signature)


----------



## BrownSheep

I would say you are probably fine keeping it a ram. We had three rams that stayed with the ewes pretty much 24/7 this year. The only agressive ram we have is a former bottle baby who has no fear or respect of humans. Even then he is never agressive to the ewes or lamb. He's even been in the the ewes during lambing season. He's always been much more of a sweetie to the lambs than the other ewes are actually. Our rams are actually lower down on the totem pole than most of ewes. During breeding season our the only thing I've noticed of our other rams is they are WAY more distracted and pay me much less attention.

My sheep get wormed maybe once every other year. The lambs get cd&t and the ewes get boosters once every other year. I have never had trouble with transport issues. Weve hauled a ram 2 hours in the back of a truck with stock racks. If you can raise chickens trust me you can raise sheep. They are by far one of the easiest of my animals. 

My only complaint about sheep is shearing. Drives me up the wall batty. You have to realize I shearing over thirty sheep. If it was just one or two I would be a happy camper.  
Maybe get two ewes and see if they would provide breeding services? Trust me you will want lambs!

Ps. Lambing is a generally easy. I have never have had to help a ewe yet. It's generally wam bam there's a lamb sort of deal.


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh Southern! I'm so jealous....jacobs! Hopefully Bridge will jump in with jacob-specific info... 

I'm hoping you'll be regailing us with stories of your fiber workshop! PLEASE! 

Good luck with your new charges....and remember....Photos are required!


----------



## Roving Jacobs

I have Jacobs and they're fantastic sheep. My rams are very respectful and have never threatened me, although I would never turn my back on them for safety reasons. Some of the big, tall horns can seem a little scary but in general they are well aware of where their horns are and are fairly careful with them. They're also small enough that if a ram gets uppity you can grab a horn and knock him over easy enough. The only time the tall horns bother me is during shearing but I shear with them in a stand instead of on the ground now and it makes it easier for all of us. If you are worried about getting poked in the eye with horns you can stick some tennis balls on the tips too. 

Jacobs are a good beginner sheep because they really do not have a lot of problems. Mine have never had any foot problems and need to be trimmed way less than my goats, and they are fairly parasite resistant. They lamb easy and usually I'm more tired from worrying than they are actually having the baby. The only ewe I've ever needed to help was a small yearling with a hernia who was trying to deliver a massive ram lamb and even she only needed a quick tug.

They are clever, for sheep, so they'll figure out you're the one with the food quick enough and start to follow you around. They may never want to cuddle like goats do sometimes but some of my girls will stand around for hours getting their cheeks and neck scratched.

If you join the Jacob sheep breeders association they send you a huge packet of information on Jacob conformation, how to select stock, and what the registration process is like. They're a very helpful group and very friendly. The email list jacob-list is good too if you need more info.

They're such awesome sheep, I hope things work out with these lambs you're getting!


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you all! 

I pm'd Bridge this morning!   She was very helpful! THANKS BRIDGE!

I am VERY nervous about this. The sheep are actually for my DD. She has always wanted sheep. We went to the workshop together. She wants to spin and use the fiber and also eat the meat. Right now we are just going to look at them, I know they came from very good stock and are registered. I do not know if we really care about the registration part. We will discuss that when we get there. I have a checklist to go down and of course lots of questions.  I think Straw is going to come with us, mostly to hold the sheep. I don't need to make any decisions yet. My DD has always, from the start wanted Jacobs. We did meet quite a few people there and have many other options, which is really nice too! I prefer a breed that is on the ALBC list. I liked the fiber from the Heritage Leicester. 

I'm thinking it might be best to stay away from a ram. I would have to have a completely different area that no one can go into. That is a pain. Might just stick with a ewe.

I am also wondering if this is a bad time of year to transport/bring in a new animal. I've never brought in an animal in December.  

ETA= I don't think my DH is too keen on this. :/  I look at his eyes and can see him going- cha ching, cha-ching $$$$$ how much is this gonna cost??


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh Southern....don't worry about DH! Mine gasped when I talked about brining home Snuggles..."what are we going to do with a lamb?" he said. He rolled his eyes at the DD and I when we brought her home.  Rolled his eyes at me putting diapers on her...now he chases after her, laughs at her, feeds and changes her...even cuddles with her! (Snuggles has AWESOME fiber!) 

I do love the jacob fiber too though.....and all those horns....they're so cool!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Okay Southern! StrawHat has got to be fit to be tied, first you post the recipe on the INTERNET, and now you're getting SHEEP! hahahahah 

But there you have it, a sound testimonial from Roving Jacobs and others, including me! I think they will be a great introduction into the sheep world for you, because they are the breed of sheep most similar to goats. I also think you should get the ram, get the ram and have babies!!!!!!! Yeah!!!! Your DD is gonna love them.

I would not be so concerned with the parasite load. I don't think they will be that different from your goats. You guys seem to be pretty careful about keeping animals that are parasite resistant, so I would assume your land probably doesn't have a huge worm load. I think you will find it will be a very easy transition for you to go from goats to sheep. Their care level is quite the same.

Stop worrying so much! You will see, it will be great! I've got some very exciting sheep news to share myself, but I'll post it  over in my journal, as soon as I finish getting this farmer's market stuff together.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Okay Southern! StrawHat has got to be fit to be tied, first you post the recipe on the INTERNET, and now you're getting SHEEP! hahahahah


LOL *real actual LOL'ing*

Well I finally gave in to the recipe and I guess I'm ok with it. Hope you guys like it. haha

And while I'm not a big fan of sheep, I've come around some. Firstly, I do like Jacobs. I mean, 4 or more horns!! Seriously? That's my kind of sheep. And I just think they are some pretty neat sheep. I've seen them in person before and they're pretty cool. And I like Romneys too. But I've come around a bit.


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw is driving me crazy!   I'm ignoring him 

We go tomorrow, to just look 

DH isn't like your DH coconut!  He really only likes the pyrs, the GSD, and millie (Lamancha). He does think Callie is ok too. But doesn't even knoe the other animals names, and doesn't do any animal husbandry. He mostly writes the checks!   Poor guy. :/

I tried to tell him YEARS ago... get your girls a pony...he didn't listen, said it was too expensive.   Bet he wishes he'd a gotten the pony now!

BACK TO THE SHEEP... I am worried about pasture... we are very wooded here and won't be able to add more fencing for pasture til the spring.


----------



## bonbean01

Sheepies????? 

You will be smitten...and contrary to something a goat person said on here...yes...they do cuddle...and when they get bigger they still try to jump in your lap when sitting on a chair with them 

I have hair sheep, so don't know a thing about shearing...I gave up on knitting many years ago...just not meant to be...but if you and daughter get into it...how awesome!!!!

As for pasture, when we got our first ewe and ram, and we had no pasture fenced for the first year...have quite a bit fenced now, but it isn't a huge concern right away with a small number.  They did great with complete sheep/lamb pellets, hay, water and salt lick.  We didn't know what we were doing at the beginning, but sheep survived, thrived and our very first lamb ever is on my name avatar.  They had only a large paddock with shelter.

Yay for sheep!!!!  Hope you get some...you will love them just as much as your goats (or more...hahahahaha...but I'm biased)


----------



## CocoNUT

Straw...I think you should take up spinning wool...then you'll have even MORE reason to DROOL when you see them! 

My goats cuddle...but definitely NOT like Snuggles does!


----------



## bonbean01

Miss photos of Snuggles...so stinking CUTE!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

I'm working on getting updated photos...if she'd hold still for 5 seconds and stop nibbling on EVERYTHING! 
She's about twice as big as she was when we brought her home...taller than the cats...but still thinks she's one of them! (head butts them too!)


----------



## Southern by choice

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Sheepies?????
> 
> You will be smitten...and contrary to something a goat person said on here...yes...they do cuddle...and when they get bigger they still try to jump in your lap when sitting on a chair with them
> 
> I have hair sheep, so don't know a thing about shearing...I gave up on knitting many years ago...just not meant to be...but if you and daughter get into it...how awesome!!!!
> 
> As for pasture, when we got our first ewe and ram, and we had no pasture fenced for the first year...have quite a bit fenced now, but it isn't a huge concern right away with a small number.  They did great with complete sheep/lamb pellets, hay, water and salt lick.  We didn't know what we were doing at the beginning, but sheep survived, thrived and our very first lamb ever is on my name avatar.  They had only a large paddock with shelter.
> 
> Yay for sheep!!!!  Hope you get some...you will love them just as much as your goats (or more...hahahahaha...but I'm biased)


Thanks Bon that really helps a lot!  I am not sure about the ram though. That means my younger kids(human) kind will not be able to go in the area I'd like to put them in. The problem there is I have a nursery coop, storage area, hay storage and other stuff. Also it's not just one new animal, but two! That adds up. 

Coco- pics...and no excuses!


----------



## bonbean01

A young ram wouldn't be a problem...and when he matures and especially at breeding time...you do have to watch your back.  We have to switch out our ram every 2 years to avoid inbreeding...will be selling our ram Watson and getting a ram lamb once weaned in spring.  Very hard to not love on a ram lamb...but that is something to avoid to not have big problems when he matures.

Our first ram didn't start butting until he was 2...now Watson started at a year and half...he is a lovely looking boy and passed on his genes for good feet, parasite resistance, and an easy keeper but we can't use him again next year with any ewe lambs we might want to keep from this year.


----------



## CocoNUT

Wait a minute Southern...where are our photos of D?! 

Maybe get a bred ewe? I think that's a PERFECT compromise! Then we get to see all the cute lamby photos....and hear about how ADORABLE they are.....and you can sucker Straw in too!


----------



## patchworkfibers

We've had Jacob Sheep for almost 20 years here in Georgia.  I can't imagine having any other breed.

Linda


----------



## Bridgemoof

Can't wait to hear about your visit Southern!!! I just know you will love them.


----------



## Southern by choice

First let me just say... do you need to have a PHD to understand Jacob Registry????

Saw all the goats and sheep, they are all kept together. The most curious goats and sheep I've ever seen.
All the sheep and goats come right up to the fence and put their little noses through, and started checking us out. The owner was not there yet, she had an emergency and told us to walk around til she got there. There was a 16 yr old goat  that just stays around, not in with anyone, walkin around loose. 

The lambs were all within a few months of each other, 3ram lambs, 1 ewe lamb. (I so don't know sheepie lingo)  Then there were a few retained ewes from last years lambing(kidding haha). Then two other bloodlines with 2 rams. Last years retained lambs were perfect, I mean beautiful. The lambies we were looking at wouldn't meet the requirements for registry, kinda.....

I really don't care about that though. The whole purpose was my DD has always wanted a sheep. Last year we found a little bottle feed...she doesn't like hairsheep...so no go. Now it's sheep for their fiber.... we get there and suddenly it's well we couldn;t breed that and that isn't to the standard and on and on.    There was a lamb ram that was gorgeous! But he was small, mommas milk dried up too soon and by the time it was realized he was already a bit stunted. (Long story, but completely understandable)

Anyway.... he is so cute, cute, cute. He's the baaaaaaaayyyybbbbbbbbbeeeeeeeeeee! Like my "D" baby adorable...and nothings better than my D baby! His eyes are blue marbled! I really could care less about registration anyway, his fleece is nice, not as good as the 2 other ram lambs though.  But darling, and he kind of wants to come up to you.

So I am not getting my DD a sheeep right now. Just really tired of her changing out what she wants to do and why and on and on. This mom doesn't play that way. Til she knows what she really wants and why..I'm done. 

*But I want the lil baby!* DH does too! We must be getting old, loving all the new adorable babies! 

*QUESTION*- If I have him castrated will he be nice? I cannot have a "gotta watch your back every second ram". He is used to living with goats, so I would put him in with my ND's, he's always going to be on the small side. Oh and he only has 2 horns which I like. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Aww Southern! Of all things, you want the ram!  They are so cute, I think you should get him! And chances are if you get him castrated he will be just fine. Chances are if you don't get him castrated he will be fine. I was with Uriah today and he didn't try and ram me at all. The fact that I carry a big stick now couldn't have anything to do with it! 

I think you should go for it, Jacob's are sooooo cute! I  them, you will too! And then when I have my Jacob lambs in the spring, you can get one of mine!!!!


----------



## bonbean01

Firstly, your sheep lingo is good...yup...ewe and ram, and a nutless wonder is a wether, same as goats 

And YES...if you turn him into a wether he will NOT be a ram...they are the sweetest of them all (those are the ones that go to freezer camp here and it makes it so hard)

Get him!!!!  Not sure how old your daughter is, but you and your hubby seem to want him...get him for your very special Christmas present...truly...you won't regret it!  You can put him under the tree with a bow Christmas morning


----------



## Southern by choice

She (the breeder) use to test for everything but stopped some years ago because she hasn't brought anything new in for years now. She did offer to test if I would like. I ran a fecal on the lil boy (that I  ) it was good, I didn't do an eggs per gram count because I don't have my mcmasters slides yet, but it looked good. Eyes were nice and red. Sh e will castrate him if we want. 

DH says we can't get a sheep before our DD does..he says that wouldn't be right. I just gave him a look...  you know the one that says "oh yeah I can". 

From a business and logical standpoint it would not be advantageous. 

The one thing is.. he can go with the goats, I can dry lot him for as long as I need too and hand feed him so he gets use to his mommy, I mean me. And he is tiny and cuuuute! and his blue marbled eyes are so cute, and did I say how tiny and cute he is???

I just thought of Tiny Tim...then thought of you bridge and quickly nixed that idea.  

Bon- I'm so glad you can give me the input about the wethers. 

I do have to say I really want to bathe him and brush his wool.


----------



## bonbean01

I really hope you get him Southern!!!  And YES you can get a sheepie before your daughter does...I read that in the sheep rules 

You will love him!!!!  I say you get him and in time for Christmas!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

*enabler on*

GET HIM! GET HIM! GET HIM! GET HIM! GET HIM! GET HIM! GET HIM! 

If your DD complains...tell her too bad! That's what being a grown up is all about! She can have her sheep when she knows what she wants to do with it. YOU know what YOU want to do with THIS ONE...so it's all good! I'm really not seeing a down side to this. I mean he's already used to goats...he's young...you CAN wether him if you want to...he's ADORABLE...I'd probably have him in the car already! 

Then when Bridge has her jacob lambs this spring, we can BOTH go over and have a lookie-see and get ourselves some more wooly presents! 

(yes...I am aware that I have left my enabler button in the 'on' position!)


----------



## SheepGirl

Get the little ram lamb and castrate him and keep him as a fiber animal


----------



## bonbean01

ohhhhh...we sheep people are just as bad as the goat people 

My enable button is always on in active mode...I just love my sheep and think that everyone should have the pleasure of owning them...and yes...after one...uh...hard to stop!!!!  I'm feeling rather deprived having gone from 12 sheep down to 5...and now thinking of selling Watson our ram...down to 4...yikes...glad lambies begin arriving in a month...whew....almost in panic mode :/

Goat kids are terribly cute...but have you ever seen baby lambs playing?  They are too cute chasing each other over and around everything...and doing the boing de boing thing too...then the adults getting into it to...having  lambies and goaties would be great fun 

Southern...you must get him!!!!  It says right here in my sheepie book that Southern must get him


----------



## CocoNUT

lamb binkies! we LOVE watching Snuggles do her lamb binkies! she especially does them after we get home...we're greeted by the lamb binkies! TOO cute! 

GET HIM! I mean if you REALLY end up HATING him...I'm SURE I could find it in my heart to drive down there and take him off your hands....


----------



## Southern by choice

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> ohhhhh...we sheep people are just as bad as the goat people
> 
> Southern...you must get him!!!!  It says right here in my sheepie book that Southern must get him


 

I am pretty smitten with this lil guy but.... the money tree has gone dormant.   I can't justify this for me, too many other things that require funding.

I really think this guy would produce nice babies, just because his growth was stunted doesn't mean his babies would be!
Wethering him would make more sense though. 

My heart is to get my DD what she wants. I know with the Jacobs the 4 horned thing is a big deal to her, these guys are all 2 horned. I personally like that better! At the fiber workshop one of the women suggested to DD that she work with the different types of wool, see what she likes best and then look at that breed of sheep. I think this is great advice. HOWEVER>>>  These jacobs that we went to see LIVE with goats, and are in the same setting we are in...heavily wooded, not much pasture yet they are very hardy.

The owner is someone who will be there if there is trouble, so to speak. I also thought if she ends up breeding last years ewes I could go on a waiting list for a ewe lamb. These girls are really beautiful and they are in line with the standards. Other than his size he has really good markings!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Soooo what's the verdict?


----------



## Southern by choice

Weeellllllllll.... looks like that tiny little guy has been spoken for      ....   

BY MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

and we were offered to take another for a reasonable price! The breeder was concerned about the stress of "Tiny" being alone. Tiny is a bit under conditioned and I am worried about the cutting, and moving etc. So my DD is getting the ewe.   We are still have the ram lamb cut. Hopefully next weekend we will pick them up. In some ways I wish I could take all 4.Two of the ram lambs, not tiny, have incredible fleece!
I will get the dry lot ready this week. I guess we will get halters too.

Nothing like wingin' it huh? 

I have to say she has a Toggenberg doe there (young) that is so beautiful I couldn't take my eyes off her! My kind of goat..she has such perfect symmetry. I love this goat! Now back to sheep... 

They are just pets for fleece, not breeding stock. We will give them a good home and they will be loved and well cared for. DH,DD,DS, DS and Straw went by yesterday, helped move some sheep around and took some eggs to the hogs. The lady is very nice, my DH had offered to help move some animals around because she is nursing an injured shoulder. My DH surprises me sometimes. I an excited, my kids think I'm nuts though.  Straw hasn't said anything negative. He did mention that what happened to one..now your getting two?! But really I am getting one, and DD is getting one. So I'm really only getting one!


----------



## Bridgemoof

HA! I knew it! I knew you'd fall in love with them. And now you're talking about 4  I'm so glad you are getting a ewe with the ram, he needs a sheep ally among all those goats! 

I'm so excited and happy for you!  PICS ASAP!


----------



## Southern by choice

I am soo excited but I have lots of questions too, just not sure what to post them under.


----------



## bonbean01

Yay!!!!! 

And I'm so glad you are getting the ewe too...that's so much better for the little fella.  Ask all the questions you want, and if something doesn't fit a catagory, everything else sheep always works 

Can't wait for you to get them


----------



## Queen Mum

You have to watch the cartoon Shawn the sheep!  Lamb binkies indeed!   Hah!  

And if you have trouble with that pointy horn thingy, get bicycle handlebar grips for sheering time.  THEY WORK GREAT, just screw them on.  The extra short one would be fine for temporary use.

As for rams ramming, just throw the little guy a couple times and he will stop ramming you.   

Every shepard I have ever talked to tells me the same thing.  "Same as a goat buck only more persistent.  Ram takes six throws to a goats 2 or three. "


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you all enablers! JK! 


So now what? I really stepped ahead of myself here. I'm getting sheep and don't know what I'm doing.

The two will be going into a dry lot, it is rainy here now and will be til spring-gotta love NC winter 
1.I was thinking of covering the lot with lots of straw because of how muddy it gets.
2. Dry- lotting for 30 days
3. I will worm them, they don't really need it- I already ran fecals, but I think its better in case there are any "superworms"
4. They are underconditioned right now, so I plan on good feed and free choice hay. Can sheep have alfalfa hay?
5. Their rears need clipped up or washed, they don't have scours..good stools but they are messy back there. Is that ok?
6. I'm worried about the transfer, should I give them anything extra...advice for things to look for.
7. What should I have on hand if there is a problem? I've not much here cuz I've never had a sick animal.
8. The ram will be cut this week, anything  to watch for? The doe's tail was to the ground so it is being docked some, what about that?

I am glad to have sheepies around to help here!


----------



## bonbean01

Can't wait for you to get your sheepies   Glad there are experienced sheep people on here with wool breeds, since mine are hair sheep and I'm not sure how different they are?

With the ram being cut and ewe having her tail docked at this time of year, you won't have flies to deal with...so that's good.  We don't dock tails, and we band our little rams...we keep an eye on that to be sure there is no infection, but have never had any issues and never an infection.  

Have never used alfalfa hay, so I really don't know anything about that.

We have a bottle of antibiotics in our fridge all the time...but have never had to use it...memo to self...check expiration date...in six years we have never lost a sheep or needed meds for them...memo to self...knock on wood repeatedly...may have just jinxed myself....but I don't believe in jinxing...knock on wood repeatedly anyway...

How far away are they?  I went back through this thread and couldn't see if this will be a long or short ride?  We've never had an issue with problems from transporting sheep, but we've never had more than an hour drive.  And of course I sit with them and snuggle them for the drive...we've only bought lambs...and by the time we are back home, a whole lot of eye gazing and bonding has happened 

We deal with lots of rain here too all winter...their bedding is pretty thick in their shelter and we do have a bit of a slope that drains rain out of the dry lot area, so that hasn't been a muddy mess...we've put crushed rock down...then chunks of old concrete around the water barrel in hopes that would cut down on foot trimmings...that didn't make any difference on the hooves...but it does keep the area from being muddy.

Can't see any reason to not wash their backsides with warm water and soap and dry them before going out in freezing temps...our lambs are born in January when it's cold and I do help with a towel after the Mama had licked them clean, nursed them...and all is good...just to get them good and dry and never had a problem.  Funny...when I've helped with the last drying with a towel, the Mama helps too...licking their faces at the same time...Jess gave my cheek a lick last year while I was using the towel on her lamb...I saw it as a thank you 

We really are enablers, eh?


----------



## bonbean01

One more thing...find out what they are eating where they are now... as with goats, any feed changes should be gradual and you won't have a problem 

Neat you can do your own fecals!


----------



## Southern by choice

The drive is <20 minutes maybe 15?  They will be put in two dog crates side by side in the back of my van. 
Right now they get a feed that is for sheep/goats and a couple different brands so they are not too sensitive to change. We dropped off some of our feed to start mixing for the change. I will probably put them on sheep feed only, but I hesitate in doing so because these sheep are raised and are fine co-existing with goats. Generally the copper can be an issue, but it is more of a copper "storage" issue, which her sheep have no problem with. All her sheep are Jacobs, and they don't seem to have any "storage" issues. I don't want to create an issue that these guys do not have, if you know what I mean.

DD and I plan on hand feeding the feed, so they get use to us. The ram lamb is more apt to come up on his own, the ewe...not so much.


----------



## Shelly May

yes sheep can have alalfa hay, puts weight on faster then other hays, There is a shipping fever shot you can buy or talk to 
the breeder about giving it to them before you pick them up, you can get it at vets office. you might want to get a bottle of
iodine 7 percent from farm store, just incase you want to put on tail for quicker healing. Always nice to have this on hand for
any small scratches/cuts. free choice mineral for sheep and grain for sheep has to be different then goat grain, again to much
copper. If you use the alalfa hay not much grain needed, Only for you to SPOIL THEM ROTTEN. good luck and have a safe trip.


----------



## Bossroo

I have umpteen years of experience with sheep ( produced hundreds annually).  As to the wet dry lot... I would get tons of 1/2"to 6" crushed rock  to spread to at leat 6" deep. ( eventually it will end up sinking half way to China due to the mud) . When bringing in sheep from pasture,  I fed my dry lot sheep good quality alfalfa hay than slowly added  grain.  Be prepared to pay lots of $$$s to the Vet. for the surgeries.  In the future, I would only purchase lambs that were castrated shortly after birth as well as all tails DOCKED  short shortly after birth.  This greatly reduces messy backsides and resulting flystrikes, which will cause great pain to the sheep due to huge number of maggots eating the sheep's flesh and may end in death from resulting infections.  Wasted labor as well as $$$s  for very little or no return on investment with these two.


----------



## bonbean01

That's a short trip...don't think it will bother them.  Hand feeding not only tames them....but also fun for the humans   Bring some chairs in there with them...some graham wafter crackers, and just see if they don't decided that they want to be snuggle bunnies


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok...I JUST have to say: CONGRATULATIONS! 

Oh Southern...you're going to fall MADLY in love with them! If you think goat binkies are cute...just wait! 

Oh and I'm with Bridge...waiting for pictures!


----------



## bonbean01

Southern...are your flies not all gone by now?  I wouldn't do it in summer for fear of flystrike...but I think it is cold enough to not have that problem.  Wind chill right now here is 25 F ....DH was up at 3:30 am to check on the chicks in the shed and to be sure that heat lamp was keeping them warm, and so far so good.

You are in NC...so I'm thinking your temps are similar to mine?


----------



## SheepGirl

1. We had an unusually wet summer this year, ironically the same year my sheep were dry lotted. It was usually very muddy in there and there were no issues; only that my sheep had dirty hooves. I only put straw down under the stairs during/after it rained, where it was most covered and where they chose to hang out most. I never actually gave much thought to the muddiness anyway. They seemed to like to lay down in the mud as opposed to the straw 

2. Sounds good.

3. Sounds good.

4. Sheep can have alfalfa hay, however normally it's too expensive to use for sheep just on maintenance rations. Since these are Jacobs and they are a couple months old, I'm guessing they weigh no more than 70 lbs. Give them 1 to 1.5 lbs of grass hay plus 1/4 to 1/2 lb sheep feed each daily. They should clean that up and gain weight.

5. Depends on how messy they are. My sheep get messy back ends in the spring due to the lush spring grass and their long wool, but I just wait until the shearer gets there.

6. The sheep should be fine on their way home. Just load them up and drive home and unload them.

7. I've never had much experience with sick stock, but what I do have on hand is iodine, zinc sulfate, Pen G Procaine, needles & syringes. Pen G has fixed any sickness my flock has had. I've never had to use any stronger antibiotic than that.

8. He will be a little sore! Just make sure his wound gets cleaned up nice (iodine is great) and he stays clean under there. With the ewe, don't dock her tail at this age. You will have to cut through bone and well-developed nerve endings which, IMO would be more painful than the castration. Just leave the tail where it is; you will have to watch her when her fleece grows more, though.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thank you thank you thank you!

The dry lot has tons of gravel already mixed, it doesn't get sinkholes, or any standing water it's just that at one time we had high grade 50/50 soil in there 3 tons...mixed with the rock now. The dirt is just still so black and don't really want it in the wool, so I guess when I say muddy it's not an accurate discription. Sorry, I should have worded that better. The castration and docking is being done under sedation by a livestock vet. I'm not too worried there.


----------



## bonbean01

sooo....when are you getting them?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

delete


----------



## Alice Acres

We used to grow our own hay (long story, hubby wanted the fields back in crop production  ); and it was primarily alfalfa. Our sheep did WONDERFUL on it. They grazed on pasture all summer, but got hay in the winter (MN = no grazing or grass). We rarely had to give them grain, as alfalfa is so much higher value than grass hay. It's like candy to animals 

 As the hay fields aged over the years, they became a grass/alfalfa blend - and that was even better. It was easier to cut/dry and bale and easier to store. With all alfalfa you are always battling drying it down enough that it didn't mildew and rot, vs. too much drying and then the leaves all fall off and it's nothing but stems. 

As mentioned, the surgery will take a bit out of them. Lucky it's not fly season - we always hold off on anything that breaks skin integrity during fly season. We use a blue topical spray - coats the wound and is antiseptic. Many brands out there, and most marketed for horses. (Horse are always getting themselves banged up  ) Another benefit is application is easy - just spray it on. We also band tails and also band castrate - but you don't have that option now. 

For a short transport like that, they will be fine. We did a couple sheep swaps with a friend this fall, and they were about that distance. As a kid, we hauled ours about 40 minutes to the county fair every year, plus the stress of the whole fair...and only rarely got some sniffles that we treated. 
My main drug is Pen G too - short acting injectable  penicillin. Reminds me - need to check my expiration too - and also knock on wood!! If you have it, you rarely need it!! Having some inj. B vits is always a nice thing too. If any of mine ever are needing an antibiotic shot, I usually add in the vits too - just to give them a little boost.

The poopy butts - I would just crotch them - shear out the rear end and down to the hocks. Of course 1st choice would be a whole shear if they need it. Main thing is to make sure the poop chute stays open - too much wool and dried poop can literally plug them up. That would be really rare, and pretty neglectful and unobservant on the human's part too....but it does happen.

Pictures!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

I think the travel is not going to be an issue Southern, because it's such a short trip and they will be in an enclosed vehicle, not out in the open. I would only give them hay when they get there, for a few days. Any grains may upset their stomachs if they are stressed from the surgery/travel/new home. Sheep get poopy butts pretty easy. Like Alice and Sheepgirl said, just trim off the bad stuff with some scissors if it's really bad.

Alfalfa has twice the protein of regular hay, so graining them may not even be necessary if they are eating only alfalfa.

Dry lot mud: Let me just tell you from a FIBER standpoint, you can WASH mud out, but picking little bits of hay out is a nightmare. If you have a hay feeder and it is above them, bits of hay will fall all down into their wool. If they are laying in hay, again, it will become embedded in their wool. If they are walking around in the mud and start limping, they could just have mud packed up between their hooves. You can easily clean that out. Sheep always stay nice and warm with all that wool and they do like to lay in the dirt as opposed to the hay.

Oh, and with the Jacobs, very important, make sure the water bucket, mineral feeder, feeding trough is big enough to accommodate their horns, especially those long straight horns. I'm sure you know all of this because you have goats, duh. I'm telling you that having the sheep is not going to be very different than the goats.

You are worrying yourself to death! The only thing I am concerned about is the tail banding. We usually do that a couple days after they are born and don't have any cartilage yet. You don't HAVE to do that, you know.


----------



## Southern by choice

I have sheep on the brain!!! 

The feeding I guess will need to be tweaked. The wether  is probably the one I'm concerned about so he doesn't get UC. I may just give him a little feed to get his weight up but then just hay and no alfalfa. The ewe can have pretty much anything I guess. I talked to a lady we will be taking spinning classes from, asked her about her feeding routine with her jacobs. She just gives good hay and pasture only. No feed, except when she needs to move them or get them to her for whatever reason. She's had sheep for years, a few different kinds and that is how she feeds them, never a sick sheep. She did warn me about the wether. All our goat boys are intact so this will be our first wether. Sheep Nutri-drench was also recommended.

*I have read each post  carefully, you all are great! *I know you all sense my nervousness, but sheep are something I know nothing about except for they're ruminants. I want to be a good shepherdess to them and be as prepared as possible.

No one here agrees on a name for my boy. DD will pick the name for her ewe. So when I get some pics maybe you guys can help me pick a name for my lil baby boy with the marble blue eyes! This will be a long week!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why not feed the wether Alfalfa? That's not going to cause UC.

Grain could cause it but Alfalfa won't. Besides, it may be cheaper to feed only Alfalfa and no feed as it seems people are saying.


----------



## marlowmanor

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I have sheep on the brain!!!
> 
> The feeding I guess will need to be tweaked. The wether  is probably the one I'm concerned about so he doesn't get UC. I may just give him a little feed to get his weight up but then just hay and no alfalfa. The ewe can have pretty much anything I guess. I talked to a lady we will be taking spinning classes from, asked her about her feeding routine with her jacobs. She just gives good hay and pasture only. No feed, except when she needs to move them or get them to her for whatever reason. She's had sheep for years, a few different kinds and that is how she feeds them, never a sick sheep. She did warn me about the wether. All our goat boys are intact so this will be our first wether. Sheep Nutri-drench was also recommended.
> 
> *I have read each post  carefully, you all are great! *I know you all sense my nervousness, but sheep are something I know nothing about except for they're ruminants. I want to be a good shepherdess to them and be as prepared as possible.
> 
> No one here agrees on a name for my boy. DD will pick the name for her ewe. So when I get some pics maybe you guys can help me pick a name for my lil baby boy with the marble blue eyes! This will be a long week!


Just from your fascination with his blue eyes I'll make the name suggestion of Sanatra. Definitely looking forward to pictures of him. Not a sheep person but I do like the look of the Jacobs.


----------



## bonbean01

Ummm...now I'm wondering if I am doing this all wrong?  My ram and wethers all get fed the same as the ewes...with sheep/lamb pellets complete with all vitamins and minerals...pasture in season...free feed hay all year round, plain salt block...water...monthly garlic/ACV...vitamin B...probiotics monthly to prevent worms (yeah...it's working for us so far...but I know lots think this is nuts)  and so far no problems with UC...it's been six years with this...should I be knocking on wood?

I've always heard... if it ain't broken...don't fix it... and so far so good.  Every sheep and goat person around here doses their herds with Cydectin regularly...no checks...nothing... we didn't want to do that.  If ever we have a problem, we so have that stuff for emergency, but so far...so good...yes...going to knock myself out knocking my head on wood too many times...and I don't even believe in that 

Southern, I sent you a PM...but I was so long winded (as usual) that I timed out...so not sure if it sent or not...if it did...sent you a bit of a novel...if not...you are lucky


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Glad you don't do that regular worming crap. Bad idea.


----------



## bonbean01

Nope...no chemical worming here so far...I may dash my brains out though...knocking on wood so much :/


----------



## Southern by choice

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Ummm...now I'm wondering if I am doing this all wrong?  My ram and wethers all get fed the same as the ewes...with sheep/lamb pellets complete with all vitamins and minerals...pasture in season...free feed hay all year round, plain salt block...water...monthly garlic/ACV...vitamin B...probiotics monthly to prevent worms (yeah...it's working for us so far...but I know lots think this is nuts)  and so far no problems with UC...it's been six years with this...should I be knocking on wood?
> 
> I've always heard... if it ain't broken...don't fix it... and so far so good.  Every sheep and goat person around here doses their herds with Cydectin regularly...no checks...nothing... we didn't want to do that.  If ever we have a problem, we so have that stuff for emergency, but so far...so good...yes...going to knock myself out knocking my head on wood too many times...and I don't even believe in that
> 
> Southern, I sent you a PM...but I was so long winded (as usual) that I timed out...so not sure if it sent or not...if it did...sent you a bit of a novel...if not...you are lucky


Last part..    I loved it ! I'm suppose to be in bed now and thought I'd pm you at 5 am tomorrow when I get up...looks like that'll be 5:30 now. 

first part...feeding routines from everyone are welcome. I just want it simple.

i'm going to bed NIGHT NIGHT!


----------



## bonbean01

Sleep well...you will do great...you are experienced in goaties...not that many differences...a few with feeding...and neat that goats show pregnancy so soon...sheep don't show until the last month and then it shows quickly...Dolly tonight looks like a barrel on sticks


----------



## Southern by choice

Bon...are you sleeping outside yet???


----------



## Bridgemoof

Bon's on her air mattress in the van...waiting....waiting....


----------



## bonbean01

No...not yet...the due dates for the rest of the ewes looks about right...still have about 3 weeks for the first here...and no van sleeping unless a newborn arrives and a chorus of coyotes starts up near them.  Hope it isn't this kind of cold snap when lambs arrive...went down to 24 last night...brrrrrrr


----------



## Southern by choice

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Bon's on her air mattress in the van...waiting....waiting....


...and we all know what bon likes to do in her van on the air mattress, with her hubby..... 

   ...drink cocoa whilst holding a shotgun waitin' for the coyotes!


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## Southern by choice

still don't have a sure date yet... maybe Sunday 
I was hoping for Saturday, but that is not going to happen, but I may go see a buck...


----------



## marlowmanor

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> still don't have a sure date yet... maybe Sunday
> I was hoping for Saturday, but that is not going to happen, but I may go see a buck...


Where are you going to look at a buck?


----------



## Southern by choice

I woke up this am and I think I'm going to have to pass.  He is a really nice producer and lots of positive qualities. I do want another buck but I really wont _need_ another one for another tear maybe two. So it doesn't make sense to have one and feed it for 1-2 years with no purpose. I can breed Will to all the ND's and then the does preggars right now are out of Caleb so those offspring could be bred to Will.

I also will have the sheep in the dry lot for quarantine, so where would I put the buck? I REALLY like this buck. I just need to wait it out I guess. The sheep are what I need to focus on.  Winter here presents such a challenge, everything gets muddy and so saturated it's just nasty. I wish I could get all 4 of the lambs.


----------



## bonbean01

I'm thinking that after you've had the two lambs...you will be smitten and it won't be long before you go back and get the other two


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> I wish I could get all 4 of the lambs.


  

As for the buck. He sounds NICE. idk how you pass on something like that, ever.


----------



## Southern by choice

DH said we are going to look at the buck. He thinks it's a good idea. This buck improves does that have less than desirable traits. Since my does are really good this could only be a good thing.


----------



## Southern by choice

Well, I didn't go see the buck, but Straw was kind enough to go with my DH and DD to do the assessment on the buck!
Thanks Straw 
Pretty sure the buck was copper deficient, which I know can be easily fixed. The area is very copper/selenium deficient. But we took a pass. Really nice buck, at first I thought maybe parasites but fecal was good. I am very uneasy with any goat that is in a deficient area and has to have a bolus, because I think the up and down with anemia can lead to heart issues and weaken the immune. So no go on the buck.

Yes, I know this is the sheep section! 

Soooo, today I am suppose to p/u the lambs. I will call around 10 and see if we are on schedule for the afternoon. I really hope so!
Rainy out, yuck!!

    p/u today!  why are there no dancing sheep? or goats?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Baaaaaa!!!!!!!!!  Have a safe trip Southern! Can't wait until you report back with PICS! :bun


----------



## Alice Acres

Good luck today and can't wait to hear and see more about your new sheep!


----------



## CocoNUT

waiting to see photos of your new ba'a'a'a'a'a'bies!


----------



## bonbean01

Me too!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

You guys are CRAZY!! sheep??


----------



## Southern by choice

Well we got back kinda late and its grey and nasty here so  not the best pics but here they are! 

Baby boy with no name yet







DD named her "Gwen" for Lady Guinevere






trying to get a pic of the marblrd blue/brown eye.... not working out :/






Goats/sheep checking each other out....Coco Straws ND is a MEAN lil BRAT






I'm feeding them some alfalfa... they love alfalfa






The two together, check her tail out.... so long she can step on it... tail is getting done after the new year


----------



## HankTheTank

Very pretty sheep! I've never seen one with such a long tail before!


----------



## SheepGirl

So cute! I'm sooo happy you turned to the good side  And my gosh, their tails are long!


----------



## Bridgemoof

:bun  

They are SOOO cute! Congratulations. The ewe looks like she may be that lilac color.  She's got beautiful wool and I've never seen a color exactly like that before. It's so pretty! FYI my Lottie and her mommy Lily both have that blue brown marble eye. It's really neat.

And yeah, the tails are ridiculous looking.   I wonder why they didn't dock them when they were born?

I love them.


----------



## marlowmanor

They are cute! If you want to stick with the Knights of the Round Table theme which comes to mind with Lady Guinevere you could do Arthur or Lancelot for the boy.

Still think Sinatra would work too!


----------



## Roving Jacobs

A lot of Jacob breeders don't routinely dock tails. They generally only have tails down to their hocks at longest and aren't super wooly so a lot of people feel it isn't necessary with the breed. Two of the sheep I bought still have tails. My ram keeps his immaculate and it's never a problem, my ewe needs it sheared regularly or it picks up a lot of urine and causes urine scalds all the way up her haunches. I don't mind just managing the tailed ones instead of having them docked by the vet but if they were as long as your girl's I would definitely have it done.

They are lovely little lambs, I'm glad you picked them up  Are you going to register the ewe? She looks like she would pass inspection just fine, at least once you got that tail taken care of.


----------



## bonbean01

I just came online to see if you were back with photos yet....woo hoooooooo!!!!!  Beautiful 

:bun


----------



## Southern by choice

*@ Bridemoof*-   didn't back out! I love them. told you i'm not a GOAT SNOB!   that's Straw!
*@ Sheepgirl*- if I ever get meat sheep.... I'll be heading your way! and I'm serious, I like your breeding style!
*@ Marlow*- yeah we thought of those, I love Shakespeare but the lil guy just doesn't fit those names. He's like my baby "D" 

That tail    crazy long!

That is why it's being docked. She's never had one with a tail that long!

*@ Roving Jacobs*-  Thank you! The person they came from has quite a few jacobs, I'm not sure how many. Some are so gorgeous you can really tell they are from high end stock. These guys are not from that, but their fleece is very nice, actually the 2 other ram lambs are much prettier and have awesome fleece. Never had any health issues with any Jacobs ever, they all run with the goats, and are just as nosey and curious as the goats. No parasite issues at all. These lambs were not ever suppose to have left her farm, she adores these guys. I met the lady at the fiber workshop class...long story, but she is happy they are going to be with us. They have a forever home here. She really focuses on the fleece. The lil guy is stunted, he's 5 months, the ewe 6 months. I love the little guy to death! The ewe seems pretty sweet. I wouldn't know where to begin with trying to register her and I don't know how important that is. I don't think we have even thought of her lambing. 

I don't know much..well really anything about the standard, but I love the boys color and markings! I can't keep a ram though so he needs to be wethered.  :/

Looked at your website by the way!!    She (the breeder) gave us an entire bag of roving for my DD to work with, what a blessing! It's huge.. like 3-3 1/2 ft tall and I can barely wrap my arms around it!

As you can see they are in the lil lot right now and are adjusting... they love alfalfa! This way they can see all the goings on...goats, chickens, turkeys, geese, ducks, and dogs! The geese are very protective of their field.  For some ridiculous reason ALL of my animals are "Guard Animals" . They don't like ANY outsiders...human or animal. Little brats!

I am so happy  tomorrow we will weigh them, check teeth, ears, hooves, and run another fecal. 

I am wondering if we may want to "board" the other two lambs 

*And Straw Hat Kikos* - you will be *sooo jealous when they get there awesome horns in*!


----------



## bonbean01

I love critters...and I love when people get new critters, and those sheepies are beautiful...both of them, but I can see how that little guy stole your heart...awesome eyes 

You could always just call him Baby Boy...but that might seem strange when he grows up...Sir Lancelot is cute...but wait for a bit and see his personality and you'll come up with the perfect name 

2 are great...but 4...greater yet...yes...I am a sheep enabler...I have S.A.S. 

So....congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well if they get horns like the two horned ram then that'll be awesome. lol

And ya'll should have seen her. She's been crazy and so happy. lol I think she is more into them than the goats.


----------



## SheepGirl

aww thanks


----------



## Southern by choice

The sheep are scared to death of the GSD, they see her and shake! The GSD doesn't care about them at all.

Tomorrow I will bring the pyrs out and let them see each other through the fencing. Oughtta be interesting. :/

Coco- Straws EVIL ND is trying to butt them through the fence. She is so flipping bossy. It must be her deep seeded insecurity! She was bullied by her momma and sister. So what does she do... comes here and does it to everyone else! BRAT!

I think if I go check on them again I'm gonna scare the bageebers out of em...being dark and all.


----------



## Alice Acres

What a cute pair of sheep. 

I would spoil them rotten too. And that tail, yep, it will become a health concern without docking. Wonder what she had in genetic background? Some super tail genes for sure!


----------



## Bridgemoof

What a great Christmas present to you and your DD Southern! They are just too sweet. My sheep are scaredies, too. They don't like the dogs too much. They are scared to DEATH of the pot bellied pig. I let the 2 little piggies out with the sheep in the side yard and they took off in a big flock, ran all the way up to the top of the hill and cowered together in the corner. The little piggies thought this was so much fun to chase the sheep around! I had to take them out though because we were afraid the sheep would bust right through the electric fence. It was a funny site, seeing these two tiny pigs chasing a flock of sheep. I think they are getting more accustomed to the dogs now, though, and aren't quite as sacred of them as they used to be.


----------



## CocoNUT

oh Southern...they're GORGEOUS!  Now I want a pair! (Those are long tails too...wow!) 

I took Snuggles out the other day and the goats all weren't too friendly. My little Sophie-goat (Smallest one) went all nuts on her! They got over it eventually though. We're building Snuggles' outdoor pen now...she NEEDS to be outside! lol (Going through another growth spurt and eating like she's starvig!) 

Congratulations on the GORGEOUS sheepies!


----------



## bonbean01

Southern, they won't be scared even at dark once they get to know your voice   I always just let them know I'm coming by talking to them and they watch for me and greet me.  All our sheeps were either lambs when we bought them, or lambs born here...so...call the flock "Babies"....LOL...so to call them its ...come babies...and when I'm going out in the dark...where's my babies...and it doesn't frighten them 

With hair sheep we don't dock tails...but have to say...those are the longest tails I've ever seen on a sheep!  If you are going to have them docked, at least this is a time of year with no flies.

Enjoy your new babies, and more photos please


----------



## Southern by choice

So far they are doing great. They will come right up to the fence to say hi, and when you are in the lot with them they do not run away or spook. They will come up but you can't pet them yet. 

I was a bit worried about them possibly overeating. I called the breeder. I told her I am just a nervous Nellie about these guys and that I wouldn't always be such a pain in the behind!  She laughed and said she is not worried about them at all, they are very hardy and it would all be ok.  They are not use to having alfalfa so we will limit that and they normal get very little feed so we need to hold back. They seem to like our hay. They are not eating out of nervousness, they are very relaxed. Hang out watching, chewing their cud, checking out the shelter.

They are in an area that they can see everything going on and they have learned where the side door of the house is.  It's a glass door... they watch the door! If we are inside standing there they will look uo and sometimes get up and walk to the fencing! We just open the door now and say "hi little babies", yes Bon- everything here is called baby too!  , they get up right away, they are learning we are NOT coming out every time the door opens.

The GSD ignores them completely...that's cuz she focuses solely on my lamancha.   The ewe (Gwen) will not back away from the fence she walks right up now, stands as tall as she can, head real high, and stomps the ground! Apparently the breeder has only ever had 1 lamb killed by a coyote. She said her Jacobs are real good moms and stand their ground, not aggressive or mean towards people, but an animal that doesn't belong is another story. They don't really take off running like most flocks will do. Gwen seems to "mother" baby, he hides behind her! 

So far I am really enjoying them....I see how one could end up "collecting" jacobs -Bridge


----------



## marlowmanor

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> So far they are doing great. They will come right up to the fence to say hi, and when you are in the lot with them they do not run away or spook. They will come up but you can't pet them yet.
> 
> I was a bit worried about them possibly overeating. I called the breeder. I told her I am just a nervous Nellie about these guys and that I wouldn't always be such a pain in the behind!  She laughed and said she is not worried about them at all, they are very hardy and it would all be ok.  They are not use to having alfalfa so we will limit that and they normal get very little feed so we need to hold back. They seem to like our hay. They are not eating out of nervousness, they are very relaxed. Hang out watching, chewing their cud, checking out the shelter.
> 
> They are in an area that they can see everything going on and they have learned where the side door of the house is.  It's a glass door... they watch the door! If we are inside standing there they will look uo and sometimes get up and walk to the fencing! We just open the door now and say "hi little babies", yes Bon- everything here is called baby too!  , they get up right away, they are learning we are NOT coming out every time the door opens.
> 
> The GSD ignores them completely...that's cuz she focuses solely on my lamancha.   The ewe (Gwen) will not back away from the fence she walks right up now, stands as tall as she can, head real high, and stomps the ground! Apparently the breeder has only ever had 1 lamb killed by a coyote. She said her Jacobs are real good moms and stand their ground, not aggressive or mean towards people, but an animal that doesn't belong is another story. They don't really take off running like most flocks will do. Gwen seems to "mother" baby, he hides behind her!
> 
> So far I am really enjoying them....I see how one could end up "collecting" jacobs -Bridge


LOL, my goats do the same thing with our front door. If I have the main door open and just the screen door closed they will come to the fence and look at us. They wait around to see if we are bringing them anything out then go about their business.

Sounds like your new sheep are settling in well. Now you need to figure out a name for that boy!


----------



## CocoNUT

What about Frank...as in Frank Sinatra? 
Or from that movie - Little Mikey Blue Eyes....?


----------



## Southern by choice

Coco- NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I am half Italian first of,f second you know his famous song...I did it my way.....well, when you have come from a loud family that everyone prides themselves for doing it my way, which somehow is code for I'm going to be as obnoxious as I want to be and think doing it my way is okay...regardless of how much of an arse I make of myself!... yeah  Can't stand even the name sinatra! How many Franks, franco's do you think are already in my family??? No Giovanni, no antony, no..no...no!  

Istill like tiny tim! right now he's just baby!


----------



## CocoNUT

Do you remember the Hugh Grant movie - Little Micky Blue Eyes? That may've not been the name...but where Hugh Grant's character has to fake being a mobster...who likes his steak RARE.....? 

Ok Ok...so no Italian references...I get it! I worked with a Giovanni for years...he was a sweetheart actually...NOT your "typical" Italian. Now Lambros...he was a TOTALLY different character....

Laaaaambert...the sheepish lion....LAAAAAAAMbert...there's no denying....

If you like Tiny Tim...I say go for it!


----------



## Southern by choice

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> ...NOT your "typical" Italian.


Ah, what are you trying to say coco?...not your "typical" italian...what is a typical Italian anyway????  Careful...your diggin a hole now! 

I am actually thinking ..."Seh" pronounced ~say~  It is ancient Hebrew for Lamb.

you can tell my heritage is all over the place huh..    that is what makes me sooo lovable!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> So far they are doing great. They will come right up to the fence to say hi, and when you are in the lot with them they do not run away or spook. They will come up but you can't pet them yet.
> 
> I was a bit worried about them possibly overeating. I called the breeder. I told her I am just a nervous Nellie about these guys and that I wouldn't always be such a pain in the behind!  She laughed and said she is not worried about them at all, they are very hardy and it would all be ok.  They are not use to having alfalfa so we will limit that and they normal get very little feed so we need to hold back. They seem to like our hay. They are not eating out of nervousness, they are very relaxed. Hang out watching, chewing their cud, checking out the shelter.
> 
> They are in an area that they can see everything going on and they have learned where the side door of the house is.  It's a glass door... they watch the door! If we are inside standing there they will look uo and sometimes get up and walk to the fencing! We just open the door now and say "hi little babies", yes Bon- everything here is called baby too!  , they get up right away, they are learning we are NOT coming out every time the door opens.
> 
> The GSD ignores them completely...that's cuz she focuses solely on my lamancha.   The ewe (Gwen) will not back away from the fence she walks right up now, stands as tall as she can, head real high, and stomps the ground! Apparently the breeder has only ever had 1 lamb killed by a coyote. She said her Jacobs are real good moms and stand their ground, not aggressive or mean towards people, but an animal that doesn't belong is another story. They don't really take off running like most flocks will do. Gwen seems to "mother" baby, he hides behind her!
> 
> So far I am really enjoying them....I see how one could end up "collecting" jacobs -Bridge


I am so excited for you!  I wanna see 'em!


----------



## bonbean01

Oh you just wait Southern...they will be lovebugs 

Mine watch the back door to the porch, and side door to the office...and in the morning, they look at my kitchen window where I will be making coffee half asleep...hahahhahahaha...they know the routine...mornings...making coffee...dogs out the office door...they get pellets...then off to the chicken area...then back again and by then they are done their pellets and start calling for more, or at least a petting 

Won't take them long to know your daily patterns...and they learn they won't get fed every time you go outside...but they also seem to know what time it is...when I sleep in (which is rare) they start hollering for their feed without seeing me..but it is loud enough to wake me


----------



## Southern by choice

I am really liking them! I wish rams weren't so nasty.. that's where I have to say bucks are great! I would love to go back and get #78 he is a looker! But alas, no rams.


----------



## bonbean01

To avoid anymore ram problems...we've decided to buy a December born ram lamb once weaned each year...then it is old enough to breed in fall...and then in early winter before the ramming starts, will either sell it or off to freezer camp.  We agreed to never name him...of course if we get a ram that stays a lovely boy, all bets are off!


----------



## Southern by choice

So do you all like or hate my name?

Bon that would have to really stink! I guess if you don't love it to death and keep yourself detached it won't be so bad.


----------



## marlowmanor

Your name is different. I think the neighbors would think I was crazy if I was hollering for "say" though!  If he will answer to it and you like it I say go for it.  It is your sheep afterall! I think Tiny Tim is cute though too.


----------



## bonbean01

Around here, if you called out....SAY...you'd probably here someone answer...say what???


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I though about naming my buck Tayish masri-aCH which is Hebrew for a stinky male goat. lol I love the Hebrew language and was trying to learn for awhile.


----------



## Southern by choice

I should have said..."little seh"


----------



## Roving Jacobs

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I am really liking them! I wish rams weren't so nasty.. that's where I have to say bucks are great! I would love to go back and get #78 he is a looker! But alas, no rams.


I'm the opposite. The one buck goat I had was downright dangerous but I have 3 rams and have never had any problems with them. I halter break them when I first get them and don't coddle them and they're all very respectful. I don't think Jacob breeders in particular put up with nasty rams so most of the breeders I've talked to have never had a serious problem with their rams.

Mine all know the sound of my door and my loudmouth head ewe will start hollering at me as soon as she hears it in the hopes that I'll come bring her some grain. The woman I bought her from says her farm is so much quieter now


----------



## Southern by choice

Well the two are soo cute! Now when we go in with them they come right up and eat out of our hand.
Gwen paws at us, softly, and she kind of kisses...weird. She will nibble on our clothes..just like my Lamancha 
Lil'sey is curious too and yes he also nibbles. They like to sniff our shoes and coats. They always watch the door, and if they are behind the shelter and we can't see them we say, "where are my lil babies? hey pretty babies" they will immediately come around and walk up to the fence! SWEET!

My DS and Straw weighed them for us today...DD and I didn't want to upset the progress with them. 

They weighed:

Gwen:46.2
Lil'sey: 31.6

I swear they have already gained a pound each at least..they love our hay and alfalfa and feed! They are cute as can be when they chew their cud in unison.  Gwen talks to us now... she sounds like such a man. It's a deep bah. Not high pitched like a goat.

Coco- Straws brat is so ignorant, she keeps trying to bully and butt them through the fence...they pay her no mind. I love cokie but she is so mean sometimes. 

I think I just may be a bit smitten!


----------



## bonbean01

Ah yes...thought you would be smitten before too long 

I know each sheep's baaaa...they are all different.  Our ewe Jess has a low baaa too...funny, our ram Watson had a much softer baaa...not very manly, but he was quite the stud...LOLOL

I still miss the barren ewe Suzie, and really miss her funny antics...she had a nice baaaa to start with...then if I was taking too long bringing the feed...her baa was close to a high pitch hysteria...awwww...still regret not keeping her.  She thought she was still tiny, even at full grown and I had to watch to not let her hop in my lap when I was sitting out there on a lawn chair...she'd knock us both and the chair over.  She also liked to untie my shoe laces...actually...lambs all do that too...they are curious little critters.  

So glad you are enjoying them


----------



## Bridgemoof

Aww Bon, I'm still sad about your Susie, too. 

Southern, you have just about been converted! I love their little baas and they are so soft and cuddly. Sheep are so sweet.  I'm glad you are enjoying them! I know all of my sheep's baas. I can hear them out in the pasture and know which know is which. Funny how they all have their distinct baas.


----------



## bonbean01

Thanks Bridge...I wish it were possible to go back in tme and get a do over...and she'd still be here.

And you are right...Southern is going to love her little sheepies and I bet it won't be long before she is looking for a few more   Who knows...if Straw spends some time with them, he may get to want both sheep and goats... 

Our neighbours enjoy both the goats and sheep...their antics are different...guess they are now well rounded


----------



## Southern by choice

Thought I'd update!


Gwenn bouncing around playing







Gwenn's sweet little face






Gwenn and Lil' Seh






Lil' Seh...being a baby! He see's his shadow and is scared!






The two always together... Ronny the goose keeping order.. 






They really are so different from the goats and I LOVE them.  Sheep are not dumb... they really are smart. The sheep always come to see us, the goats figure... no treats...nah, not worth moving. The sheep will still follow and hang out with you.  I love the Jacobs face!
I really want to fence in the front yard and put the sheep in it. HAHA  Now I know why sheepie are sheepies!

Gwenn is 45lbs and 32 lbs for Lil' Seh.  Lil'Seh is gonna be a baby forever!


----------



## CocoNUT

LOVE the photos! Have you decided what you're making with those fleeces yet?! lol 
I love the dancing photo!


----------



## marlowmanor

The sheep are cute!  The second picture is POW material.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

What sweet little sheeps! I just love them


----------



## Bridgemoof

They are SOOO adorable!!! Don't they make great front yard ornaments???


----------



## Bridgemoof

Gwenn has silly lips that say "KISS ME MOMMY"


----------



## Southern by choice

Believe it or not she DOES kiss my DD!


----------



## promiseacres

so very cute!


----------



## bonbean01

I want kisses from both of them...and cuddles too...super sweet!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms

Thats so awesome! 
I love your Jacobs!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Well we got back kinda late and its grey and nasty here so  not the best pics but here they are!
> 
> Baby boy with no name yet
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6948_12-16-2012_048.jpg
> 
> DD named her "Gwen" for Lady Guinevere
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6948_12-16-2012_050.jpg
> 
> trying to get a pic of the marblrd blue/brown eye.... not working out :/
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6948_12-16-2012_053.jpg
> 
> Goats/sheep checking each other out....Coco Straws ND is a MEAN lil BRAT
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6948_12-16-2012_058.jpg
> 
> I'm feeding them some alfalfa... they love alfalfa
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6948_12-16-2012_071.jpg
> 
> The two together, check her tail out.... so long she can step on it... tail is getting done after the new year
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6948_12-16-2012_075.jpg


*
Those are quite possibly the cutest sheep I have ever seen!!!! *


----------



## Southern by choice

I wish I could post this video of Gwenn leaping and bouncing in the air...it is so cute!
They love their treats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh man is that C-U-T-E!!!   Ya know, I got offered a free bottle lamb the other day....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh man is that C-U-T-E!!!   Ya know, I got offered a free bottle lamb the other day....


And you passed??


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Weeellllll......the offer is floating.   I don't know what I would do with it.   I don't do wool stuff and know nada about sheep.   It was my principal-he has his hands full right now with other stuff and had not planned on having to bottle a baby.  His sheep are always placing high at the fair though.....STOP IT!!!   No do not get me thinking about more animals.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

And you'd have to feed different and keep the goat minerals away and no goat feed and it may be lonely without another sheep. Yeah stay on the good side Pearce and stick with goats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Exactly, good point.   I have no place for a sheep separate from the goats and I have baby goats and chicks in the works.


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> And you'd have to feed different and keep the goat minerals away and no goat feed and it may be lonely without another sheep. Yeah stay on the good side Pearce and stick with goats.


Pearce- don't listen to him...I don't know what kind of sheep it is but our Jacobs eat the same feed and get the same minerals and live with our goats... jacobs are hardy like goats, the copper is a storage issue .... these jacobs and their line do not have a storage issue. I really did not think I would like the sheep...they were for my DD.... I am so glad we got them, theya re sweet friendly yet not obnoxiously demanding, and their sound...................I love their sound. 

I think the only animal I'd bother with bottle feeding is a baby lambie!

Straw is just jealous.... 

I mean really look at the parables.... 99 sheep and 1 was lost... and HE went after to find it.... don't see that happening with goats, they get used as the scapegoat for sin............ 

Ok hope that wasn't sacrilege...


----------



## bonbean01

LOL Southern...when we were deciding on goats or sheep...and had never had either...I have to admit we felt happier with sheep and their references in the Bible.  Not saying goats are evil, but for us sheep were the way to go, and we've never regretted it


----------



## Pearce Pastures

You all are bad.  Look at you trying to turn me.    I am already addicted to goats, LGDs (I want two more), and all things poultry.  This one was not a Jacobs...not sure what kind (black muzzle, tall, white fur).


----------



## CocoNUT

*enabler on*
Oh PEARCE - go for it! If for no other reason than it'll be tastey later! But they are SOOOO darned cute...SO cute! I DO like my goats for personality though...but I'd DIE with "BORING" critters! I don't do "drama" in my life...that's what the dog, cats, goats, sheep, hubby, Evil are for! 
Snuggles and Baby are SOOOOO sweet! (Baby does sound like an 80 year-old smoker sheep though...)
GO FOR IT! Do it as a 4H project.....
DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!


----------



## Southern by choice

it has been almost 6 months since we got our two sheep.

We did fecals before they came onto our farm... not many worm eggs but we decided to de-worm them while they were in their 30 day quarantine to prevent any superworms.

Lil Seh and Gwen were both slightly under conditioned.

They have really gained weight are in great condition and we were doing updates on health etc and running fecals. We finally got our McMasters Slides and so this way we can get an actual EPG count....

June 8th-

*Lil Seh- 1 egg no adjustment for EPG as number was so low
Gwen- 1 egg no adjustment for EPG as number was so low*



Very happy with the results obviously, and they are certainly mowing machines. We have mostly Bermuda grass where they are and Bermuda will only get 3 inches tall at its tallest before going to seed... they keep it groomed.. the great thing about Bermuda is they cannot kill it... it grows more and more the lower it is cut... or nibbled in our case. 

I was worried as that is the height at which re-infection of parasites thrive. They only climb to 2 1/2 inches. So this was really good to see how well they are doing.

Just thought I would share. BTW- they are with goats. Recently we moved our goats to a new field, Gwenn was ramming my pregnant does. :/  My goats also had excellent results!


----------



## autumnprairie

That is so awesome, I would be loving those results


----------



## n8ivetxn

I want Jacobs too!

Don't worry too much about the ram, just remember not to turn your back. Just in case......

My rams don't give me much trouble, but I keep an eye on them, like Roving said - for safety. I believe there is a heritability issue where aggression is concerned - either a ram is, or he isn't. Like my roosters...


----------

